# Fallout76 PC Server know Online!



## Kane176 (13. November 2018)

Hey Leute wollte euch Mitteilen das die PC Server nun schon Online sind.

Allerdings kam auch noch kein Day One Patch. Aktuelle Version ist also 1.0.0.6 (Beta Patch)

Kann leider auch nicht sagen ob die Server jetzt nur für Beta Player Online sind.


----------

